# Major PHEV tax deduction in congress -- action needed!



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic bit of information there. This is the kind of incentive based legislature that this country needs if we are ever going to ween our selves off of fossil fueled automobiles.

I will certainly write my congressman about the amendment needed to the PHEV bill. Of course, we all know why the bill doesn't include pure battery electrics. Oil industry lobbyists.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

John Kyl and Senator McCain have been messaged


----------



## KarenRei (Apr 10, 2008)

"Of course, we all know why the bill doesn't include pure battery electrics. Oil industry lobbyists."

I think the oil industry would have tried to kill it outright. Instead, I see GM's hand here. They're making the Volt which is, you guessed it, a PHEV. Imagine the selling point: "Well, sure, you can buy their car and go three times further on electricity and not have to maintain a gas engine, but if you buy ours, you'll get over six thousand back from the government!"

I.e., they could jack up the price by $6k and still make almost the same amount of sales.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Aaaaaah... Yes, I'll bet you're right.


----------



## KarenRei (Apr 10, 2008)

And just to do the math... $6,000 extra on the sale price * 60,000 vehicles equals 360 million dollars.


----------

